# The Town with No Cell Phones, No WIFI and No Radio



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2015)

Green Bank, West Virginia...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2015/01/green-bank-town-with-no-cell-phones-wi.html



> Green Bank, in Pocahontas County in West Virginia, the United States, is possibly one of the quietest residential places on earth. There is no cell phone reception here, no Wi-Fi, not even radio and television. But Green Bank is not technologically backward.
> 
> On the contrary, it’s home to the world's largest fully steerable radio telescope on earth – the Robert C. Byrd Green Bank Telescope (GBT), operated by the National Radio Astronomy Observatory. The GBT is the reason why this town is electromagnetically silent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow, this is really something and I didn't know such places existed in the US, thanks SB.  I wouldn't want to live there, but I would sure love to get to look through that telescope!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## mpd (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you allowed to comb your hair? (static created)


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

ET would never call on a party line!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2015)

don't rub balloons on your hair!


----------

